# Nano-cube for freshwater?



## co_alpine (Jul 31, 2009)

I have been keeping reefs for over20+ years and would like to start up a planted tank. I rescued some fish and coal this week and was also given a 29 gallon nano-cube that needed some work. Well I fixed the tank but would like to use it for the planted tank. I have seen a lot of posts on random sites that show it being done, but none talk about the filter. 
Here is the questions-
1) Filter -Has anyone on here done this and if so can you tell me what you did with the filter setup? If you have a valid link to how the filter was converted please pass that on.
2) Lighting- The tanks is currently setup using 2X36Watt PC (10K/blue actinic) bulbs. Are those OK for a freshwater setup or should I look at change to either just 10K or 6500K bulbs?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

